# Emerging From the Pandemic



## TabbyAnn (May 27, 2021)

After spending an unexpected year alone in my new home in a new town with no friends or family nearby, I’m finding the emergence process to be slow and unenthusiastic. I moved here to a new town with the expectation of joining a nearby club and church after I got settled in. It took almost a year to get the house arranged and locate all the outside shops and services needed to maintain myself, my house, and my car. And just as I was ready to venture out to look for social contacts and hopefully make a senior friend or friends, the pandemic hit and both the nearby club and the nearby church closed down for the duration.

The time spent social distancing went rather quickly it seemed. I ventured out once a week to the grocery and occasionally to the gas station and corresponded with friends in other states had plenty of household chores to keep me busy. I guess I adapted to all the solitude and now that the pandemic isolation rules have ended, I find I’m not as motivated to seek companionship as when I first moved here. Yet intellectually I know it’s not good to be isolated and alone in a town.

I did call the nearby church and they have re-opened on a reservation basis. You call and make a reservation and they space everyone out six feet apart in the sanctuary. I prefer drop-in attendance where I can decide not to go at the last minute if I don’t feel like it without feeling I’ve deprived someone else of a seat. So I haven’t made a reservation. I also haven’t called the nearby card club and have somehow lost interest in playing.

Has anyone else felt the pandemic brought about a new normal of isolation that you can’t switch gears easily and get out of?


----------



## officerripley (May 27, 2021)

TabbyAnn said:


> After spending an unexpected year alone in my new home in a new town with no friends or family nearby, I’m finding the emergence process to be slow and unenthusiastic. I moved here to a new town with the expectation of joining a nearby club and church after I got settled in. It took almost a year to get the house arranged and locate all the outside shops and services needed to maintain myself, my house, and my car. And just as I was ready to venture out to look for social contacts and hopefully make a senior friend or friends, the pandemic hit and both the nearby club and the nearby church closed down for the duration.
> 
> The time spent social distancing went rather quickly it seemed. I ventured out once a week to the grocery and occasionally to the gas station and corresponded with friends in other states had plenty of household chores to keep me busy. I guess I adapted to all the solitude and now that the pandemic isolation rules have ended, I find I’m not as motivated to seek companionship as when I first moved here. Yet intellectually I know it’s not good to be isolated and alone in a town.
> 
> ...


Yep.


----------



## Pecos (May 27, 2021)

TabbyAnn said:


> After spending an unexpected year alone in my new home in a new town with no friends or family nearby, I’m finding the emergence process to be slow and unenthusiastic. I moved here to a new town with the expectation of joining a nearby club and church after I got settled in. It took almost a year to get the house arranged and locate all the outside shops and services needed to maintain myself, my house, and my car. And just as I was ready to venture out to look for social contacts and hopefully make a senior friend or friends, the pandemic hit and both the nearby club and the nearby church closed down for the duration.
> 
> The time spent social distancing went rather quickly it seemed. I ventured out once a week to the grocery and occasionally to the gas station and corresponded with friends in other states had plenty of household chores to keep me busy. I guess I adapted to all the solitude and now that the pandemic isolation rules have ended, I find I’m not as motivated to seek companionship as when I first moved here. Yet intellectually I know it’s not good to be isolated and alone in a town.
> 
> ...


Absolutely, my wife and I have little confidence that life as we knew it will ever return. We feel some kind of “longing” that hangs heavy on both of us. We know that the last year has been much easier on us that most.
All that we can do, and all that you can do Tabbycat is just ride this thing out and see where it takes us. Getting used to the idea that normal will never return is hard.
You have our sympathy.


----------



## RnR (May 27, 2021)

_Pecos —
"All that we can do, and all that you can do Tabbycat is just ride this thing out and see where it takes us. Getting used to the idea that normal will never return is hard."_

Totally agree with that, depressing at times.


----------



## Jeweltea (May 27, 2021)

Yes. At first the days felt long and it felt odd hardly leaving the house. Now the time goes by pretty fast. Some things we used to do I just feel like it is too much trouble to bother with. It isn't due to feeling safe as much as feeling like it such a bother to get dressed up and drive to places we used to go. Seems easier to do things around the house.


----------



## Furryanimal (May 27, 2021)

Tomorrow,for the first time in exactly fifteen months,I get to do something I used to do.And it involves travelling 34 miles.....the furthest I will have been away from home in all that time and only the fourth time I have left my town.


----------



## Jules (May 27, 2021)

TabbyAnn, glad that you made it through the year and it wasn’t as unpleasant as you thought it would be.  Dealing with other things in our lives, sometimes I appreciate that quiet.


----------



## TabbyAnn (May 28, 2021)

RnR said:


> _Pecos —
> "All that we can do, and all that you can do Tabbycat is just ride this thing out and see where it takes us. Getting used to the idea that normal will never return is hard."_
> 
> Totally agree with that, depressing at times.


RnR - How did you get just that one sentence to print out from Pecos paragraph? When I try to reply with a quote it gets all messed up !!! Thanks.


----------



## RadishRose (May 28, 2021)

TabbyAnn said:


> reply with a quote


Just highlight the sentence; push "reply" when it pops out in black. Don't use "quote".


----------



## John cycling (May 28, 2021)

TabbyAnn said:


> RnR - How did you get just that one sentence to print out from Pecos paragraph? When I try to reply with a quote it gets all messed up !!! Thanks.



You can press quote and reply, click the [ ] BBC code sign in the top right row, and then edit how you wish.
Click the [ ] again and you're set.  You can also click "Preview" in the top right row on and off to do the same thing.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (May 28, 2021)

Pecos said:


> We feel some kind of “longing” that hangs heavy on both of us.


I feel the same. I don’t know why but as I’ve aged I’ve become difficult I guess I would call it. In my 20’s living in a large city I had so many social friends. Now I have my husband and that’s about it. I’ve had women try and befriend me but with the pandemic I just couldn’t keep up. I have two young children at home and I’m in university fulltime and my husband is military and often away, so I am busy but also feel unmotivated to do anything. I find myself spending hours a day playing stupid online card games just to fill what downtime I do have.

I’m worried about will I be able to make friends again? We moved to this city four years ago, the first year I was very ill and unable to get out of the house. Then just as I was starting to find ways to socialize Covid hit.

I have some great neighbours but I just seem to have lost my social skills. I’m worried about even doing something like baking cookies and dropping them off at neighbours because I don’t want to intrude. Isn’t that sad?


----------



## Ladybj (May 28, 2021)

Glad to hear you got pretty much settled.  I am sure things will get better and normal for you.  I retired at an early age and with hubby work schedule, it has not effected us too much. Not too much has changed.  I miss going to the movie but we have quite a few movie channels.  We go out to eat once in a while.  I do my grocery shopping.. my daughter stops by once in a while.  I also go out to eat with friends and family once in a while.


----------



## Pecos (May 29, 2021)

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> I feel the same. I don’t know why but as I’ve aged I’ve become difficult I guess I would call it. In my 20’s living in a large city I had so many social friends. Now I have my husband and that’s about it. I’ve had women try and befriend me but with the pandemic I just couldn’t keep up. I have two young children at home and I’m in university fulltime and my husband is military and often away, so I am busy but also feel unmotivated to do anything. I find myself spending hours a day playing stupid online card games just to fill what downtime I do have.
> 
> I’m worried about will I be able to make friends again? We moved to this city four years ago, the first year I was very ill and unable to get out of the house. Then just as I was starting to find ways to socialize Covid hit.
> 
> I have some great neighbours but I just seem to have lost my social skills. I’m worried about even doing something like baking cookies and dropping them off at neighbours because I don’t want to intrude. Isn’t that sad?


It looks to me that you have a pretty full platter right now between school, two children at home, and a military husband who deploys. That leaves little time to live a busy social life so cut yourself some slack. The things that you are focused on all seem to be focused on the future and require a lot of energy. I would be physically tired and that would greatly affect my interest in being social.
That said, make those cookies because your neighbors are likely in the same boat as you. It is the little things.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 6, 2021)

The plague has really hit me hard as I only have 2 passions in life ~ one being food and the other in attending/watching youth sports.  For a short while it was difficult to get some food I needed as the store shelves were largely empty. Thankfully, that problem was solved after only a couple of months.  But the other problem remained until just recently. I could not attend any youth sporting event such as baseball, softball, football, ice hockey, volleyball, tennis or whatever because fans were not allowed to be in attendance.  Thankfully, this ban has now been lifted and I have attended a hand full of games over the past couple of weeks. So great to have things go back to normal.

Let us hope everyone will get vaxxed so that we can all be safe.


----------



## Liberty (Jun 7, 2021)

Think what  we might be describing here is a "loss of innocence"...the reality of this monstrous game changer has hit our consciousness and it will take quite a while for it to melt down within us and become one with our psyche.
After all, we took a global "punch in the gut" like nothing we ever experienced before.  It was touch  and go there for a while, so we need time to process it and hopefully come out stronger in the long one.  Patience should do the resilient trick.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 7, 2021)

TabbyAnn said:


> Has anyone else felt the pandemic brought about a new normal of isolation that you can’t switch gears easily and get out of?


A little common sense, history and some really funny statistics suggested early on that the pandemic was probably unnecessary and, therefore I didn't isolate or wear a mask (except in places that demanded it).    I had good company with respect to this viewpoint and attitude, some of whom were prominent in the field (e.g. a declaration by the American Institute for Economic Research and authored by University of Oxford epidemiologist Dr. Sunetra Gupta, Stanford professor Dr. Jay Bhattacharya, and Harvard epidemiologist Dr. Martin Kulldorff). 

Letters were sent to the D.C. government manderins by various front line physicians, researchers, epidemiologists and virologists trying to make the following simple and common sense points.

Flu virus is especially dangerous to the elderly and/or immuno-suppressed and every effort should be made to protect them by extraordinary measures (e.g., masking and isolation)
Quarantining otherwise healthy people who or may not demonstrate symptoms is ridiculous. Those with symptoms are likely to get the sniffles and have also already spread the virus. As long as they're not spreading it to the endangered group there's not much to worry about.
Making workers stay home who have next to no likelihood of being significantly impacted by this virus is ridiculous.
People who do get mild flu symptoms will likely develop some immunity.
Most masks don't work.
The media has created an unnecessary panic.
Given the intense media and political pressure, people with such ideas were badgered, censured and sometimes threatened.  Even today prominent people are getting death threats over this. Freedom of speech has been curtailed and even shut down on social media.  Fortunately, the madness of this debacle seems to be coming to an end.  Let's hope the new normal isn't stupid enough to go back to the what was the pandemic normal.  Let's hope people learn from this.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 7, 2021)

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> I have some great neighbours but I just seem to have lost my social skills.


Hey. At least you had some to lose.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 7, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> A little common sense, history and some really funny statistics suggested early on that the pandemic was probably unnecessary and, therefore _*I didn't isolate or wear a mask (except in places that demanded it).*_    I had good company with respect to this viewpoint and attitude, some of whom were prominent in the field (e.g. a declaration by the American Institute for Economic Research and authored by University of Oxford epidemiologist Dr. Sunetra Gupta, Stanford professor Dr. Jay Bhattacharya, and Harvard epidemiologist Dr. Martin Kulldorff).
> 
> Letters were sent to the D.C. government manderins by various front line physicians, researchers, epidemiologists and virologists trying to make the following simple and common sense points.
> 
> ...


What would you consider "elderly"? IMO, when considering the dangerousness of flu virus, that'd likely be 60 & over. And isn't everyone on this site at least 60? Soooo, if you're at least 60, I don't understand why you don't consider Covid-19 dangerous enough for you to mask & isolate whenever possible. (Unless it's that "guy" thing of "I'm so darn healthy, why it's like I'm still 25!" You wouldn't be alone in that kind of thinking; every darn male I've known in my life thinks that way.)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 7, 2021)

The restrictions and isolation associated with the pandemic helped me to prepare for the next phase of old age.

Staying home for extended periods, planning shopping, errands, appointments and becoming more comfortable with available technology has given me more confidence in my ability to adapt to becoming housebound at some point in the future.

I’m curious now about how long it will be before COVID-19 disappears from the news cycle and we are able to let it go from our daily lives.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 7, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> A little common sense, history and some really funny statistics suggested early on that the pandemic was probably unnecessary and, therefore I didn't isolate or wear a mask (except in places that demanded it).    I had good company with respect to this viewpoint and attitude, some of whom were prominent in the field (e.g. a declaration by the American Institute for Economic Research and authored by University of Oxford epidemiologist Dr. Sunetra Gupta, Stanford professor Dr. Jay Bhattacharya, and Harvard epidemiologist Dr. Martin Kulldorff).
> 
> Letters were sent to the D.C. government manderins by various front line physicians, researchers, epidemiologists and virologists trying to make the following simple and common sense points.
> 
> ...


Yes, let's hope people will learn from this but there, of course, no limit to the stupidity of some people.  Now, with the internet, smartphones and everyone thinking they know it all and can publish their dribble on the internet like it was a document from "God" the world is in a pretty bad situation.  I found it sadly amusing for for nearly a year, all the news from around the world was ignored and only news from the virus published.  It got so bad in our local paper that I counted 18 pages of news pertaining to the pandemic in one single issue of that paper.  I canceled my subscription and will never subscribe to that paper again.  Talk about people having tunnel vision (or perhaps a form of brain washing).


----------



## bingo (Jun 7, 2021)

we have been isolated from  social  groups for many years now...
moved 700 miles to be near our daughter...
small town....we made one dear friend..
she died of pancreatic cancer  2 months  before  pandemic...
haven't  managed to meet anyone  ....
we stick close to home...few errands...


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 7, 2021)

bingo said:


> we have been isolated from  social  groups for many years now...
> moved 700 miles to be near our daughter...
> small town....we made one dear friend..
> she died of pancreatic cancer  2 months  before  pandemic...
> ...


Sorry about your friend, @bingo. Hang out with us while you get out a little more.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 7, 2021)

officerripley said:


> What would you consider "elderly"? IMO, when considering the dangerousness of flu virus, that'd likely be 60 & over. And isn't everyone on this site at least 60? Soooo, if you're at least 60, I don't understand why you don't consider Covid-19 dangerous enough for you to mask & isolate whenever possible. (Unless it's that "guy" thing of "I'm so darn healthy, why it's like I'm still 25!" You wouldn't be alone in that kind of thinking; every darn male I've known in my life thinks that way.)


Guess what.  I am a good bit older than 60, in good health and wasn't all that concerned.  Having seen virulent flu before (e.g. H1N1), statistics and other evidence, this looked just like another flu season to me and we didn't do all this masking/isolation crap before, die we?.   Having some knowledge about the way covid/flu cases and deaths were being counted, I came to a mathematical conclusion that this season was  on par with other seasons The CDC was constantly changing the rules and reporting what they wanted.  What they and the news media were reporting differed from what was happening and being seen on the front lines (e.g., doctors testing for both flu and covid were seeing both but told to stop counting the flu and report it as covid.  Same with deaths).  So, to me, this was just another flu season but with a lot of  unnecessary drama, hysterics, bureaucratic bungling and CYA, crying "wolf", hyperventilating, virtue signaling, politicing and a major power play for your money from big pharma.

Aside from all that, going along with the masking and lockdown was hurting our country and people very badly.  Jobs and business were being lost.  Supply chains were getting clobbered.  Inventories demolished.  I wasn't going to go along with that the sheer stupidity of all that.  Finally, perhaps I value freedom more than some others.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 7, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Guess what.  I am a good bit older than 60, in good health and* wasn't all that concerned*.  Having seen virulent flu before (e.g. H1N1), statistics and other evidence, this looked just like another flu season to me and we didn't do all this masking/isolation crap before, die we?.   Having some knowledge about the way covid/flu cases and deaths were being counted, I came to a mathematical conclusion that this season was  on par with other seasons The CDC was constantly changing the rules and reporting what they wanted.  What they and the news media were reporting differed from what was happening and being seen on the front lines (e.g., doctors were testing for both flue and covid were seeing both but told to stop counting the flu and report it as covid.  Same with deaths).  So, to me, this was just another flu season but with a lot of  unnecessary drama, hysterics, bureaucratic bungling and CYA, crying "wolf", hyperventilating, virtue signaling, politicing and a major power play for your money from big pharma.


That's nice (for you) that you weren't concerned. But I know someone is almost 80 and in good health (still jogs, enters marathons, eats super healthy, has a very upbeat outlook on his health & everything else) and got Covid and was in the hospital for 3 weeks. At one point, he felt so darn bad (struggling to breathe mainly) that he called his wife & asked her to come get him so he could die at home instead of in a hospital bed. Luckily she didn't do that & he got better and is home now. But you enjoy being not all that concerned; unfortunately it won't protect you (or anybody you might infect) from Covid or anything else.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 7, 2021)

officerripley said:


> That's nice (for you) that you weren't concerned. But I know someone is almost 80 and in good health (still jogs, enters marathons, eats super healthy, has a very upbeat outlook on his health & everything else) and got Covid and was in the hospital for 3 weeks. At one point, he felt so darn bad (struggling to breathe mainly) that he called his wife & asked her to come get him so he could die at home instead of in a hospital bed. Luckily she didn't do that & he got better and is home now. But you enjoy being not all that concerned; unfortunately it won't protect you (or anybody you might infect) from Covid or anything else.


Two things you may not be aware of.  One: I'd been exposed to covid and didn't get it.  If I had gotten covid, I would have quarantined myself and thus protected others, most likely developing antibodies to protect myself and others going forward.  Two, I did get the J&J shot to protect myself and others.  Remember that most masks are ineffective and good health is, I wasn't in much danger and certainly not dangerous to anybody else.  It was just another flu season packaged up by the media and certain bureaucrats in a box of fear all wrapped up in a big layer of bureaucratic prevaricating and stupidity.  Did you mask up and hide in past flu seasons?


----------



## Don M. (Jun 7, 2021)

Things have pretty much returned to normal in our area.  The number of Covid cases has dropped to nearly zero, and all the stores, etc., have relaxed their mask rules, etc.  There are still a few "hot spots" in the state....mostly in the crowded cities, among those who are gathering at bars, etc.  
We got our shots several weeks ago, and the kids/grandkids have gotten theirs, so we are "mingling" again.  It's kind of a rainy week, so we may just take a day off this week and go to the casino.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 7, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Two things you may not be aware of.  One: I'd been exposed to covid and didn't get it.  If I had gotten covid, I would have quarantined myself and thus protected others, most likely developing antibodies to protect myself and others going forward.  Two, I did get the J&J shot to protect myself and others.  Remember that most masks are ineffective and good health is, I wasn't in much danger and certainly not dangerous to anybody else.  It was just another flu season packaged up by the media and certain bureaucrats in a box of fear all wrapped up in a big layer of bureaucratic prevaricating and stupidity.  _*Did you mask up and hide in past flu seasons?*_


No and now I wish I had; I've had some cases of flu that really laid me low and masking and "hiding" might _*well *_have prevented them.
P.S. Glad you did get the vax, btw; I did too and I hope we all get any vax for any upcoming pandemics. (Which there will be, don't think for a minute there won't be.)


----------



## John cycling (Jun 7, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Guess what.  I am a good bit older than 60, in good health and wasn't all that concerned.  Having seen virulent flu before (e.g. H1N1), statistics and other evidence, this looked just like another flu season to me and we didn't do all this masking/isolation crap before, die we?.   Having some knowledge about the way covid/flu cases and deaths were being counted, I came to a mathematical conclusion that this season was  on par with other seasons The CDC was constantly changing the rules and reporting what they wanted.  What they and the news media were reporting differed from what was happening and being seen on the front lines (e.g., doctors testing for both flu and covid were seeing both but told to stop counting the flu and report it as covid.  Same with deaths).  So, to me, this was just another flu season but with a lot of  unnecessary drama, hysterics, bureaucratic bungling and CYA, crying "wolf", hyperventilating, virtue signaling, politicing and a major power play for your money from big pharma.
> 
> Aside from all that, going along with the masking and lockdown was hurting our country and people very badly.  Jobs and business were being lost.  Supply chains were getting clobbered.  Inventories demolished.  I wasn't going to go along with that the sheer stupidity of all that.  Finally, perhaps I value freedom more than some others.



Well said.  I completely agree with you.

Ripley, no virus has ever been isolated apart from uncontaminated genetic material.  Isolating a virus is the very first step to being able to prove a virus is real and actually exists, but that never has been done, not for any of the so called viruses.  People have been dying for the usual reasons, including drugs and environmental toxins, plus the extreme plandemic measures taken to isolate the elderly away from their families, intubulate them against their will and leave them with no treatment in isolated rooms until they die or else miraculously survive the horrendous tortures, which is extremely unlikely.

Intubation requires that the person first be paralyzed - in order that they won't try to reject the tube being force crammed down their throats - then put into a forced coma so they won't keep trying to remove it.  Anyone who has survived such unnecessary and barbaric treatment has described it as a constant wide awake nightmare from which they were not able to move nor escape.  Even healthy people if intubated under such conditions would likely have more than an 80% death rate.  None of this should ever have been happening in the first place.

Wearing a mask that reduces your breathing capacity and ability to remove toxins from your lungs. 
A good idea?  No, especially not for seniors.  Protects you from a virus (if one existed)?  No.  Come on, that's obvious.

Injecting yourself with poisons, uh, to increase your immunity???  What, are you serious?  No.
I don't wear a mask and I didn't get shot up with the poisons, because I do care about my health and the health of others.
Although we might have different viewpoints, I do appreciate people who do their own independent thinking and try to do what is best.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 7, 2021)

officerripley said:


> No and now I wish I had; I've had some cases of flu that really laid me low and masking and "hiding" might _*well *_have prevented them.
> P.S. Glad you did get the vax, btw; I did too and I hope we all get any vax for any upcoming pandemics. (Which there will be, don't think for a minute there won't be.)


We're glad you're still with us after your last bout with the flu but I hope you're not expecting the vaccine to give you 100 % protection.  Whether or not I get a future vaccine will depend on the how the vaccine was developed and tested.  I don't like being a guinea pig for an experimental dose such as was/is the mRNA stuff and quite often variants can render a given vaccine ineffective, Regardless, may you enjoy good health going forward!


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 8, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> The plague has really hit me hard as I only have 2 passions in life ~ one being food and the other in attending/watching youth sports.  For a short while it was difficult to get some food I needed as the store shelves were largely empty. Thankfully, that problem was solved after only a couple of months.  But the other problem remained until just recently. I could not attend any youth sporting event such as baseball, softball, football, ice hockey, volleyball, tennis or whatever because fans were not allowed to be in attendance.  Thankfully, this ban has now been lifted and I have attended a hand full of games over the past couple of weeks. So great to have things go back to normal.
> 
> Let us hope everyone will get vaxxed so that we can all be safe.


JMO...  We are all safe - Vax and unvaxed.  I've been practicing safety hygiene prior to the outbreak and  will continue to do so.  Feel soooo good to be masked free.  I was suffocating.


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 8, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Guess what.  I am a good bit older than 60, in good health and wasn't all that concerned.  Having seen virulent flu before (e.g. H1N1), statistics and other evidence, this looked just like another flu season to me and we didn't do all this masking/isolation crap before, die we?.   Having some knowledge about the way covid/flu cases and deaths were being counted, I came to a mathematical conclusion that this season was  on par with other seasons The CDC was constantly changing the rules and reporting what they wanted.  What they and the news media were reporting differed from what was happening and being seen on the front lines (e.g., doctors testing for both flu and covid were seeing both but told to stop counting the flu and report it as covid.  Same with deaths).  So, to me, this was just another flu season but with a lot of  unnecessary drama, hysterics, bureaucratic bungling and CYA, crying "wolf", hyperventilating, virtue signaling, politicing and a major power play for your money from big pharma.
> 
> Aside from all that, going along with the masking and lockdown was hurting our country and people very badly.  Jobs and business were being lost.  Supply chains were getting clobbered.  Inventories demolished.  I wasn't going to go along with that the sheer stupidity of all that.  Finally, perhaps I value freedom more than some others.


VERY VERY VERY well stated.  Hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 8, 2021)

*Yes, things were OK until I moved to this apartment building mid pandemic.  Hard to get to know people with restrictions in place, and everyone wearing a mask.
I am finally starting to get to know my neighbors, more than 6 months in. But, the weather is nice now, so we can sit outside.  And all the activities in the community room have resumed.  Something going on there every day. Even if it is just people sitting around socializing.*


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Jun 10, 2021)

officerripley said:


> And isn't everyone on this site at least 60?



No.

Can’t comment on the rest, but I am 51.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 11, 2021)

I don't thinks its over yet,, passengers on cruise ships have tested for the virus


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 11, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> I don't thinks its over yet,, passengers on cruise ships have tested for the virus


Influenza viruses are never over.


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 14, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> I don't thinks its over yet,, passengers on cruise ships have tested for the virus


Allegedly...lol


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 14, 2021)

officerripley said:


> What would you consider "elderly"? IMO, when considering the dangerousness of flu virus, that'd likely be 60 & over. And isn't everyone on this site at least 60? Soooo, if you're at least 60, I don't understand why you don't consider Covid-19 dangerous enough for you to mask & isolate whenever possible. (Unless it's that "guy" thing of "I'm so darn healthy, why it's like I'm still 25!" You wouldn't be alone in that kind of thinking; every darn male I've known in my life thinks that way.)


The flu was "supposedly" dangerous for 60+ years young.  However, my mom sisters and brothers never had the flu.  My mom died at the age of 83..not from Covid nor the flu..  my baby brother, older brother and sister passed away...not from the flu or Covid and they were all over the age of 60. My baby brother was close to 60.  I am 61 and the Flu and Covid knows better than to come my way... I am armed and dangerous I feel when its my time, its my time. I refuse to live in fear.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Jun 19, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> I don't thinks its over yet,, passengers on cruise ships have tested for the virus


Yes. One is a cousin of mine and her husband.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 19, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> JMO...  We are all safe - Vax and unvaxed.  I've been practicing safety hygiene prior to the outbreak and  will continue to do so.  Feel soooo good to be masked free.  I was suffocating.




All?   News reports indicate that certain virus variants are emerging and infecting people. It is said that vaxxed people are generally safe but those who are not vaxxed risk getting contaminated and also risked contaminating others. I wish more would  set aside their fears and take the inoculation but sometimes you just cannot reach people until it is too late.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jun 20, 2021)

TabbyAnn said:


> Has anyone else felt the pandemic brought about a new normal of isolation that you can’t switch gears easily and get out of?


Yes!  Last week I almost went to the movies for the first time post-pandemic but I'm so out of practice at 'getting ready' I got behind schedule and gave up.  At work they are talking about making us return to the office in August or September, and just aside from the dislike of the office, I am not sure how I will manage my old morning routine, it requires a lot of self-pressure to stick to the schedule.  I used to have my alarm going off a bunch of times to alert me to switch preparation steps and it was all go-go-go and without enough sleep.  Now I feel like I'm allergic to that type of stress.  
If the Peter Rabbit movie is still in the theaters I might try again this week.


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 20, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> All?   News reports indicate that certain virus variants are emerging and infecting people. It is said that vaxxed people are generally safe but those who are not vaxxed risk getting contaminated and also risked contaminating others. I wish more would  set aside their fears and take the inoculation but sometimes you just cannot reach people until it is too late.


I am not a big fan of the News every since my sister died tragically.  When it comes to News, to me it's "allegedly" until proven.  I have not seen any one's medical record. I go on facts, not on News reports.  The news can report anything it wants - which comes from higher ups... jmo.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 20, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> I am not a big fan of the News every since my sister died tragically.  When it comes to News, to me it's "allegedly" until proven.  I have not seen any one's medical record. I go on facts, not on News reports.  The news can report anything it wants - which comes from higher ups... jmo.




"Facts"??

Well, it does appear as if casualty counts are lower as are hospitalizations, work absenteeism, and the economy rebounding. Based on these factors, it would appear that the vax program is working.


----------

